# Cold Morning Paid off



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

19 degrees in the stand this morning but it worked.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice one, good job!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebrain (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice bruiser!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

That's a dandy


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful! Great buck and really nice picture.


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks guys. Mike did you get yours yet. I know it’s always a beast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

That's toughing it out ! Great photo ! North or south Ohio?


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Nice one, bro! BIG


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Great buck. It was cold on the thermometer. But with no wind it really didn't feel that bad.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Perfect rack. Congrats


----------



## CStone (Nov 6, 2018)

Nice buck guy!!! STUD


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Yep...a true stud for sure.
Congrats to you!


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks. It was meigs county. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Congrats! He's yuge!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice buck! Great job and congrats!


----------

